# My Other New Arrival - Bulova Accutron Vx200



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

In the UK a VX220 is a sports car... VX200, on the other hand, is a **** name for quite a good watch... 


















These are crazy value right now in the US and on ebay.... so much so that even I thought it was too good to pass up... this is Seiko money and yet this comes with 2 x Sapphire, ETA 2824-2 and is a good size. Bezel width is 42mm, 47 with Oris Big Crown style crown... These watches come in black dial/black bezel, black dial/black/red bezel, blue dial/blue bezel.

Ok its not too tall and has quite a Rolex looking case - as expected really. Its a bit Doxa 750 dinnerplatey (if youve owned one you will know what I mean) but it gets away with it better than the Doxa imho - probably cos its not orange! Tho the date does sit inboard and the silly attempt to offset it with the '200m' text is risible... The hands are nice, but too small/thin or somthing (im very picky), it needs something else - probably Plongers - tho I will keep the cool Accutron logo secs hand - thats cool as its black on the black dial of these models, like Enzo does on the EM001.

The 60 click bezel works ok but nothing to write home about - tho the insert sits lower than the edge so that may keep it nicer for longer. The bracelet is a work of art with lots of elements to the links, but its a bit bling for me as a package so I decided to remove it and hit the strap drawer, but was stumped on how to get the bracelet off... How many watches have I owned...







In the end i worked it out... it has friction pins you push thru the case lugs!!! WTF?! These pins have a wider head on one end which hold the brace in place.... C'mon, thats not exactly ideal Bulova... what were you thinking!







The lug with is 23.5mm... so perfect for a 24mm spring bar and all my fave 24mm straps (Ive still ressisted showing the full extent of my 24mm leather fettish on any forum!). The lug holes are a bit O7 ie. they sit quite a way from the case so a wide strap can be fitted, and it gets away with this placement better than the LM1 did imho.

I bought this as a holiday watch as it was going to be reliable and also be able to take the knocks being worth more at retail (seems a conservative value is RRP at US$995) than most things I would bash about and get wet as well as be prepared to lose in a dark alley to a man with a knife. FWIW Ive had a sucession of Seikos to do the holiday watch job but finally think this might be perfect - good size and solid etc.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

One on Europelli Shell Cardovan - its a bit thinner than what im used to these days and as such seems to suit the thinner case better...


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

oooooo nice Jon, where can I get one? looks well made too.









ouch, just checked E**y, Â£170+ in the States and Â£329 in this country


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ebay or somewhere like Amazon would be your best bet I reckon, have a google but most of the US sites only ship stateside so if youve no US mates youre screwed... nice of em, not. There is a selection of all colours of these on ebay right now (ive no affiliation or axe to grind - I didnt buy that way) and even with shipping / customs these represent good value imho. No doubt about it this is a lot of Swiss watch for the money... It is well made. Sure its not an Omega or a TAG etc but its not far below that in quality at all, Bulova seem to play in the space with Oris and Fortis but maybe at the bottom edge of that tier, and no disrespect to them for that.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm horrified!









The tuning fork logo and the "Accutron" name on an ETA automatic.







:cry2:

Fringing diver as well.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I know Paul - that made me have to have it... It doesnt say Bulova on the front at all either...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Great looking watch Jon, I'd have to get that bezel brushed or blasted though, just a bit too bling as it is. Actually the bezel looks very similar to those on a Certina DS-3, another candidate for blasting imho.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Jon









Strangely, I was seriously considering going for the blue version when I was distracted by a somewhat

weather worn Omega









I must say I would prefer if it had a Bulova logo, a non-humming Accutron doesn`t seem right somehow, mind you the second hand is very cool


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great value for the dosh Jon.....

I guess you have hand options as its a 2824 too


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm horrified!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im guessing the 'expired' Accutron name was bought by someone to use on these then....?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm horrified!
> ...


Accutron is listed on Bulova`s web site as one of their brands


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Agent orange said:


> Actually the bezel looks very similar to those on a Certina DS-3, another candidate for blasting imho.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Just what I was thinking









It's a nice looking watch Jon, looks good on the leather as well


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's a fake...of sorts... and a diver as well. Things can't get any worse.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's bloody gorgeous!

And at least two of the **** sellers ship worldwide....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm, Bulova have always owned the Accutron brand name and have always done divers... Its funny the bezel is really bling in the pics but on the wrist you dont notice it... yes hands... watch this space


----------



## simonj (Dec 6, 2007)

These are excellent value at the minute it seems! schnoop is selling them for $249 every now and again. The offer has been on 3 times now.

I have mine waiting for me at a mates once I get back stateside!! Can't wait!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Simon, Shnoop is great but only sell/ship to US addresses..


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

They popped up again yesterday, but you can still order one today if you click "Yesterday's Sh***p".


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

So, I place my order for a black one, right?

Less than 10 minutes later a fellow WIS I work with walks by with the black/red 7750 chrono version on his wrist. The two of us don't usually discuss new purchases...instead we seem to have this thing where we casually stroll into work with a new one and wait for the other to spot it and say something.

Well, it looks great and is a handsome hunk of horological heft. The bracelet is indeed blingy, but I like it. He tells me it was under $600 (not through Shnoop, but I hear they'll be selling them soon).

So, beyond getting over the surprise that this dude and I both got variations of the same watch on practically the same day, now I'm stuck having to seriously consider getting the chrono too.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL!

Ive worn mine quite a bit and its a good watch. I dislike the silly pin holding on the bracelet (which worked fine but seems cheap), but otherwise its really classy.

Its still on Europelli but I may change that... pics when I do..


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, I've had mine on the wrist all day. So far...

*Likes*

- The big-ass crown is nice and it has the fork logo etched on it...shame it sits at an angle when tight

- The bracelet...blingy, yes...but a unique design. It's growing on me.

- The seconds hand...love the orange tip and the tuning fork back end (probably most effective on the black model)

- The seconds markers are crisp and the seconds hand extends to just the right length

- The bezel...surprisingly easy to grip & rotate, lines up perfectly

- Weight & feel is just right

- Applied indexes, big dot markers, and framed date window

- Sapphire on both sides & no cyclops

- The 710 says it looks very cool (she never says that)

- The price

*Dislikes*

- The lume is kinda weak (but I do like the lumed fork at 12:00)

- The silly pin holding on the bracelet, as Jon mentioned

- It does feel somewhat "wrong" to label it an Accutron...why not Bulova?

- Not much else

Overall, I'm quite amazed at the bang-for-the-buck...will add more after a full road test and maybe a strap swap or two.

Thanks for the heads-up, Jon.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool - agree with your points! Glad youre enjoying it! Huge bang for the buck I reckon!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

These popped up on Sh***p again today. I'm very tempted to snag a blue one.

How 'bout it, Mac?

Hmmmm....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> These popped up on Sh***p again today. I'm very tempted to snag a blue one.
> 
> How 'bout it, Mac?
> 
> Hmmmm....


I`ll get one sometime but not today, BTW the price is amazing but how much is P&P? then there`s VAT etc to consider when it gets here


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > These popped up on Sh***p again today. I'm very tempted to snag a blue one.
> ...


I note that shnoop don`t post outside America so they wouldn`t be any use to me


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


I think P&P was under $10. You could always fly over with the money you save, pick it up, and return home with a new watch...and a suntan.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I might just do that


----------

